
Sweden signs off after seven years as Twitter voice of nation - colinprince
https://www.theguardian.com/world/2018/sep/04/sweden-signs-off-after-seven-years-as-twitter-voice-of-nation
======
sp332
Mods: the title should be @Sweden, if you can fix it.

